# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Opuchlizna po ugryzieniu czegoś na stopie

## Big_Foot

2 dni temu coś mnie dziabnęło w nogę, ból mnie wtedy przeszył taki, że musiałem na minutę usiąść na ziemi. Doczłapałem się do domu i przemyłem ugryzione miejsce octem, bo akurat miałem pod ręką. Następnego dnia wieczorem stopa porządnie mi spuchła, więc wybrałem się do lekarza. Zapisał mi tabletki oraz rivanol w żelu. Oprócz tego smaruję co jakiś czas stopę fenistilem, bo wtedy czuję przyjemny chłód i chodzenie jest bardziej wygodne. 

Chciałem trzymać przez jakiś czas nogę w chłodnej wodzie, ale moja mama się nie zgadza, bo według niej opuchlizna może się przeziębić i zostanie tak na zawsze. Nie wiem czy to prawda, więc pytam.

Chciałbym zaznaczyć, że ja nie mam spuchniętego jednego miejsca na nodze. Calutka noga jest spuchnięta, skóra napięta tak, ledwo idzie wymacać kostkę.

Czuję, że powininem wziąć sprawę we własne ręce tzn. pomoczyć tę stopę w czymś, bo rivanol w żelu jest słaby. Co proponujecie? Zimna woda, letnia woda? Co do niej wrzucić: ocet, rivanol, szare mydło? A możecie nie moczyć?

----------


## Karaoke

możesz sobie jeszcze robić okłady z kostek lodu zawiniętych w woreczek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> możesz sobie jeszcze robić okłady z kostek lodu zawiniętych w woreczek


 Mam więc rozumieć, że te przeziębienie opuchlizny to bzdura?

I że puchnąca stopa to normalna rzecz i wspomniane przeze mnie rzeczy wystarczą? Będąc u lekarza, tylko popatrzył zza biurka na nogę w wiatrówce. Więc trochę się boję, bo zwykle gdy ugryzł mnie jakiś owad albo nawet użądliło coś, to miałem lekko spuchnięty, czerwony plac, smarowałem wtedy fenistilem i przechodziło. A teraz, nagle mam spuchniętą całą stopę i jeszcze kawałek nogi "na zgięciu" przez co mogę postawić nogę najwyżej pod kątem 90 stopni, schować jej pod kolano nie mogę.

----------


## Karaoke

Takie objawy to świdczą o dużej wrażliwości na jad tego owada co Cię pogryzł.

----------


## matnow

Sam byłem swego czasu mocno uczulony, albo raczej wrażliwy na ugryzienia komarów. Wystarczyło lekkie podrapanie miejsca i kończyna na której to było robiła się spuchnięta jak bania. Także mojego brata kiedyś coś w głowę ugryzło, urządliło czy coś jeszcze innego, ale to tak, że jego twarz spuchła do tego stopnia, że był nierozpoznawalny. Dostawał chyba wtedy jakieś zastrzyki i może coś jeszcze. Takie wypadki to chyba zwłaszcza dzieci dotykają, z tego co wiem. 

Jak ja miałem 2x większą rękę, to stosowałem rivanol rozpuszczony w wodzie (nie wiem, może to tabletki były) i przemoczony w nim bandaż którym miałem zawiązaną ręke. To prawdopodobnie pomoże. ALE nic nie radziłbym robić na własną rękę, chyba że jesteś pewien na 100% skuteczności itd. Warto w tej sprawie skonsultować się z tym lekarzem u którego byłeś. Jeżeli nie będzie ci przechodzić opuchlizna to może warto się do niego przejść jeszcze raz i zapytać o inne sposoby lub też podsunąć mu ten i zapytać czy mógłby pomóc. Nie wiem czy rivanol w tabletkach działa lepiej od tego w żelu.
A jeszcze jedna rzecz, nie pytałeś się czy możesz ten środek chłodzący stosowaćw połączeniu z innymi maściami mającymi na celu doprowadzenie twojej nogi do normalności. Może tak być, że środki wzajemnie hamują swoje działania a ty o tym nie wiesz. Ale to czysto hipotetyczne spostrzeżenie.
No i jeszcze jedno, w trakcie wizyty u lekarza nie zakładaj od razu, żę lekarz dokładnie wie jak ci pomóc. Może to i troszke straszne , ale czasem decyzje mogą opierać się na metodzie prób i błędów: np. najpierw słabszy środek,w wypadku nieskuteczności silniejszy o podobnym, lecz wzmocnionym działaniu. Więc gdy wychodzisz z gabientu warto zapytać się kiedy masz przyjść na oględziny, czy też powtórnie w wypadku braku poprawy lub pogorszenia sytuacji w celu zmiany leków.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za wyczerpującą odpowiedź. Może znasz jakieś fora medyczne na których ktoś powiedziałby mi czy Fenistil + Rivel hamują swoje działania? I przede wszystkim: ile powinienem czekać przed następną wizytą. To coś ugryzło mnie w sobotę, w niedzielę spuchło i pojechałem wtedy do lekarza. Dziś jest środa wieczór, opuchlizna zmalała może odrobinę albo w ogóle. 

Jeśli chodzi o twoją rękę, to w ile zeszła ci opuchlizna? Obserwowałeś jakieś skutki uboczne?

----------


## matnow

Wiesz, ja wtedy byłem dzieckiem:P
Nie przypominam sobie zadnych skutków ubocznych, a patrząc na nią też nie widze  :Big Grin: .
Moim zdaniem lekarze są po to by pomagać, więc powinieneś skonsultować się ze swoim, gdy uznasz to za słuszne. Jeżeli jesteś zaniepokojony stanem swojej stopy, uważasz że poprawa jest słaba powinieneś skontaktować się z nim. Na przyszłośc możesz równiesz pytać go w takich sytuacjach, kiedy masz się spodziewać poprawy, by wiedzieć dokładnie kiedy coś jest nie tak. 
A co do tego hamującego działania to też powinieneś zapytać bezpośrednio lekarza, albo może w aptece. Farmaceuci powinni wiedzieć takie rzeczy.

PS: być może pomocne okażą się również okłady z altacetu.

----------


## Animka

Ja niedawno też zostałam ugryziona,w prawą stope...nigdy nie byłam na nic uczulona ale stopa spuchła mi tak że nie mogłam jej zgiąć....skóra tak była naciągnięta że jak mi opuchlizna zeszła to pękła...byłam u lekarza i przepisał mi tabletki Claritine i ketonal maść za pierwszym razem przeszła ale po dwóch tygodniach znów coś mnie dziabło w noge...te same objawy.
Podkreślam że nie drapałam tego ugryzienia, i nie mam pojęcia co mnie ugryzło! (bo bym chyba oddała mu :P)
Najpierw mam taką kropke a wokół niej pierścień taki różowo fioletowy na drugi dzień po tym noga puchnie tak że buta nie wsadze...zastanawia mnie czy nie iść do lekarza specjalisty (zawsze miałam duże bąble po komarach-ale to lekka przesada)...może wy mi coś doradzicie...typowe środki jak fenistil

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wracam do tematu poniewaz ktorejs nocy cos mnie chyba ugryzlo, obudzilam sie z opuchnieta mocno warga, wygladalam jakby mnie ktos pobil, warga wypelniona byla jakby woda, na 2 dzien minelo, pomyslalam ze mnie pajak ugryzl, w domu nie ma zadnych prusakow, pluskiew itp, komarow tez nie, nie jestem na nie uczulona  ato byla zima, olalam sprawe az do nocy kiedy znowu mnie cos ugryzlo tym razem spuchla mi powieka oka, nie moglam otworzyc oka, bylo ogromne, potem bolalo, pojechalam do okulisty bo tam mnie wyslali, pod mikroskopem widac bylo dwa miejsca ugryzienia, doktor powiedzial ze nie wiadomo co, ale na pewno to ugryzienie, nie mam pojecia co to moglo byc, smarowalam fenistilem i minelo, w pokoju jest czysto, specjalnie wszystko odsuwalam zeby posprzatac jesli byly jakies pajeczyny itp, a potem znowu to samo, dziwne ale gryzie tylko mnie, meza ani dziecko nie, a spimy  wjednym pokoju, pozdr

----------


## Karaoke

Gryzie mnie a pozostałych domowników nie - można by tu przywołać sytuację z komarami.
Samo odsunięcie i odkurzenie miejsc do spania może być zbyt małym posunięciem. Pewnie to jakiś pająk albo inny insekt, należałoby dodatkowo popsikać jakimś preparatem na pełzające owady. Rozumiem, że kołdry, poduszki itp. zostały wytrzepane czy też  wyprane.

----------


## Turo84

Dzięki za info.

----------


## Annabelle.zimmerman

Kolejnym problemem jest to , że gry wideo mogą być poważne i tak z głównym naciskiem na masteringu , a nie przyjemności. Mimo, że pochodzi z aspektu rozrywkowego aby dzieci zajęty , każda gra jest zazwyczaj przeznaczone do pracy na rzecz konkretnej wiedzy lub kursu , takie jak instruktaż matematyki lub dyscypliny naukowej. Dzięki za publikację. Życzymy Wam wszystkiego najlepszego

----------


## Malorie8

Dzięki za sugestie, masz z nimi związane. Coś ważnego Chciałbym państwa jest to, że wymagania systemowe komputera pamięci ogólnie wzrastać wraz z innymi postęp wtechnologicznego know -how. Na przykład, jak tylko nowe generacje układów procesorowych są wprowadzane na rynek, tam zwyklepowiązany wzrost skali preferencji całej pamięci komputera , a także miejsca na dysku twardym . To dlatego, że program działa po prostu przez tych procesorów nieuchronnie wzrostem mocy, aby korzystać zknow -how. najlepsze życzenia

----------


## Dwana-B

Bardzo pouczające wiadomość . Dzięki medyczka.pl za poświęcenie czasu , aby podzielić się widok z nami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wiesz, ja wtedy byłem dzieckiem:P
> Nie przypominam sobie zadnych skutków ubocznych, a patrząc na nią też nie widze .
> Moim zdaniem lekarze są po to by pomagać, więc powinieneś skonsultować się ze swoim, gdy uznasz to za słuszne. Jeżeli jesteś zaniepokojony stanem swojej stopy, uważasz że poprawa jest słaba powinieneś skontaktować się z nim. Na przyszłośc możesz równiesz pytać go w takich sytuacjach, kiedy masz się spodziewać poprawy, by wiedzieć dokładnie kiedy coś jest nie tak. 
> A co do tego hamującego działania to też powinieneś zapytać bezpośrednio lekarza, albo może w aptece. Farmaceuci powinni wiedzieć takie rzeczy.
> 
> PS: być może pomocne okażą się również okłady z altacetu.


słuchaj ja to sb posmarowałam smalcem i normalnie się zeszło ale potem znowu wyszło, normalnie cały tłuszcz się wytopił bo byłam na plaży w górach miedzianych i wytopił mi się cały smalec z tego ukąszenia dziwnego ale spoko spoko zeszło 123 i 321  i spoko po problemie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mnie ostatnio strasznie komar ukąsił i do dzisiaj mam babla :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego ja zawsze mam przy sobie jakiś żel na ukąszenia komarów  :Smile:  Dla dzieci zawsze zaś trzymam plastry xarasan, bo dzięki nim fajnie bąble znikają u dzieci. Naklejam je zaraz po urgyzieniu, więc bardzo szybko niwelują świąd i pieczenie, a dodatkowo naturalne składniki odświeżają skórę. Nie zawierają żadnej chemii, tylko ekstrakt z nagietka
żółtodrzew i mentol, do tego witaminy e i f  :Smile:

----------

